# A little story...



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thrown around in the plastic bag. The only thing I could see was padding, it's gentle grip softening the atmostphere.
Finally, I saw the light. Or, the fake light. It shone through the open box lid. I gasped for a breath and frantically swam about. What was going to happen to me?
As a large person picked up my bag, I noticed a big, 5-gallon tank sitting on the shelf. 
_Yes!_ I thought to myself, as a small girl ran into the room.
"He's here!" I heard her laugh. A smooth flow, as comforting as a warm embrace, flowed through me. I swam slower, but never ceased my restless swim.
"Okay, honey, put him in his five gallon!" The man said, his voice caring and kind. I saw the girl nod, her eyes twinkling.
"Don't worry, you're gonna be happy in your five gallon!"
I nodded my head, energy running through my small body. I began to swim faster, filled with exitement.

--------------------------------

It's two years later now. I remember when the little girl safely transferred me into my five gallon. I live happily.
She bought me as a fry, so I still have long to live. The girl is 12 now, and she doesn't care for me any less - in fact, it seems as if she cares for me more!
But, she looks worried a lot. Her father is constantly talking on the phone, and sometimes I see tears prick at her eyes. These days deeply sadden me, as I have come to love Andrea, the little girl who loves me.
Andrea's mother also looks sad, and you will never see her without a calculator by her side. She is always counting numbers.
I feel that something is wrong. My life may not stay happy forever... I can feel it coming.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good story!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

so suspenseful! continue please! XD


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

After a few days, Andrea ran to my tank, crying. She looked at me, a soggy tissue clasped in her hands. Tears ran down her cheeks.
"I'm s-sorry, Fire-" She began. In the middle of her sentence, she stopped and began sobbing.
I wished that I could jump out of the tank, but then I would die and make her more upset. I wished she would tell me what was wrong!
"We have to sell you. I don't want to! I told - I told -" She paused to let the tears flow, "I told mom and dad that we could take you, but they are divorcing..." She laid her head on the table and cried.
I understood. Since they were getting divorced, I wouldn't be taken care of regularly, because she would be switching back and forth between houses so much.
"I'll miss you." She said softly. With gentle hands, she stuck the net in my tank.
_NO! I don't want to go!_ I swam around and around, darting between rocks and live plants... but finally I gave up and let her scoop me up and put me in a plastic cup.
"A-aunt M-marie will t-take good care - of you..." Andrea whispered. Then, with a sigh, she ran out of her room.
A few seconds later, she held my cup and climbed into the car. Her dad, the strong, caring man, started up the car with a solemn expression.
We soon arrived at a nice, neat house - it was so different from Andrea's! Andrea stuck her finger in my cup, and I bit it gently. I had to say goodbye.
Tears rolled down her cheeks as she embraced my warm cup. "Goodbye, Fire..." She sniffed, thrusting the cup at an old lady.
"Here's the tank-" Andrea's father began.
"Uhhhm... NO. I already have a 1/2 gallon..."
Andrea froze. On her face was shock and horror. "Dad. Please come into the car with me." She asked politely. Her father cast a fake smile at Aunt Marie, guided Andrea into the car, and shut the door.
A few minutes later, they rolled down the window. With obviously fake and forced smiles, they looked out the window. 
I could tell that the "Goodbye" was through gritted teeth.


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Keep writing, man!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Great story


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

realy good story


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I kinda forgot about the story for some time, because my betta died last night and I just got my first Dragon.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Awww, im sorry Kestral.

And congrats on the dragon.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!


----------

